# Log in Sawpit Rapid on the San Miguel



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Heads up. Just info from a commercial outfitter on the San Miguel that there is a log in Sawpit Rapid. The river is narrow at that rapid, and it could be a significant hazard. I have not seen it myself, but wanted to pass this message on to others. Boaters planning to put on at the Deep Creek launch would likely encounter this hazard.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

believe that log moved to a different spot, and was the one some of us removed last night. will check today and confirm. There is a sketchy log on the outside of the 1st sharp right turn below Bilk ck launch, but it is easily avoidable if you stay to the right (inside) of the turn. great flows now!


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Steven. Look forward to your update. You're right -- the flows are great right now.


----------

